# Seerose in Töpfe?



## Barbara (30. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Guten Morgen,

mein Schwimmteich ist fast fertig (ich hatte einfach keine Zeit, Bilder einzustellen  ) und nächste Woche geht es ans Pflanzen. Hier in meinem Wohnort ist einer der größten Seerosenzüchter Deutschlands (Europas?) und dort werde ich auch natürlich meine Seerosen holen. Das Pflanzsubstrat im Regenerationsbereich ist reiner Lehm. Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass Ihr die Seerosen in Töpfe setzt. Kann ich sie nicht direkt in den Lehm setzen? Der Seerosenzüchter hält übrigens gar nichts von den Töpfen.
Freue mich auf Eure Meinungen.

Viele liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Steffen (30. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Seerose in Töpfe?*

*Hi....

Ich würde sie in den Topf lassen aus folgenden grund. Die Seerosen Wurzeln breiten sich  wenn du Sie so in den Lehm setzt im ganzen Teich aus und dann bekommst du die Seerose nicht mehr so leicht raus aus deinen Teich wenn Sie dir zu groß wird!!! 

PS: Das sind eigene Erfahrungen diese müssen nicht mit anderen Meinung übereinstimmen !!  

*


----------



## Dodi (30. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Seerose in Töpfe?*

Hallo, Barbara!

Ich kann mich nur Steffen anschließen!
Seerosen wuchern mit armdicken Rhizomen durch den gesamten Teich, wenn man sie läßt. Und die dann wieder rauszubekommen, ist eine Plackerei - ich spreche da auch aus eigener Erfahrung.
Also, wenn Du in Deinem Teich schwimmen willst, dann pflanze die Seerosen in geschlossene Töpfe, sonst ist bald nix mehr mit Schwimmen...


----------



## StefanS (30. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Seerose in Töpfe?*

Hallo Barbara,

ich habe beides: Eine Seerose (__ Gonnere), die in den Teich ausgepflanzt ist und solche, die ich in geschlossene, ausreichend grosse Schalen gesetzt habe. Der Gonnere muss ich immer wieder einmal (~2 Jahre Abstand) das Rhizom kappen. Das geht eigentlich ganz gut, auch tief unter Wasser, und zwar mit einer Eisensäge (geringstes Risiko, die Folie zu beschädigen, weil man keine Sicht hat). Aber: Es macht Arbeit.

In den (geschlossenen) Schalen wachsen die Seerosen kein Stück schlechter, so meine Erfahrung. Allerdings muss ich trotz der recht grossen Schalen auch dort nachschauen, ob das Rhizom nicht "ausbricht", also über den Rand wächst. Ausserdem werde ich sie ebenfalls umtopfen müssen (sind jünger). Also nicht sehr viel weniger Arbeit.

Ach ja: Ich sehe in den Seerosen nur den optischen Blickfang, nicht etwa den Zehrer von Nährstoffen. Notfalls würde ich die Seerosen düngen und nicht etwa in offene Töpfe pflanzen (die werden garantiert gesprent). Zur Nährstoffzehrung habe ich andere Pflanzen (ausgepflanzte).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Barbara (30. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Seerose in Töpfe?*

Hallo Stefan,

ich denke auch, dass ich sie direkt in den Lehm setze und dann halt alle 2 Jahre das Rhizom kürze. Für mich sind sie auch nur für die Optik, für den Nährstoffenzug setze ich auf viele verschiedene Repositionspflanzen. In meinem kleinen Teich klappt das sehr gut.
Dort habe ich vor 3 Jahren 3 Seerosen in offene Töpfe gepflanzt und die sind natürlich mittlerweile gesprengt. Da die Seerosen aber nicht wuchern und eher zurückhaltend wachsen, werden sie dieses Jahr gedüngt.
@ Dodi, da ich im Schwimmbereich keine Substrat habe, sollten mich die Seerosen dort eigentlich in Ruhe lassen. Notfalls wird geschnippelt.

Viele liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## StefanS (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Seerose in Töpfe?*

Hallo Barbara,

erwähnen muss ich allerdings schon, dass die Rhizome teils weit mehr als 20 cm dick werden. Dennoch lassen sie sich ruck, zuck durchtrennen, man muss sie eben nur unter Wasser "erfühlen". Auch sind die abgeschnippelten Brocken nicht gerade leicht. Eventuell findest Du ja auch einen Helfer, um die auch nicht gerade wohlriechende Arbeit (meine Hände riechen danach noch tagelang nach Faulschlamm - bilde ich mir wenigstens ein) für ein Bier oder ein nettes Abendessen zu erledigen *g*.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Barbara (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Seerose in Töpfe?*

Hallo Stefan,

da wird mir sicherlich etwas einfallen  

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## gabi (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Seerose in Töpfe?*

Hi Barbara und Stefan,



> Ach ja: Ich sehe in den Seerosen nur den optischen Blickfang, nicht etwa den Zehrer von Nährstoffen. Notfalls würde ich die Seerosen düngen und nicht etwa in offene Töpfe pflanzen (die werden garantiert gesprent). Zur Nährstoffzehrung habe ich andere Pflanzen (ausgepflanzte).



Helfen denn Seerosen nicht ausreichend beim Nährstoffverbrauch? Meine sitzt eigentlich aus (nicht nur) diesem Grund auf dem Grund. Was kann ich als Zehrer dazupflanzen?

Hab damals das Rhizom einfach nur versenkt. Kein Pflanzgefäß. Und wann wäre die beste Zeit das Rhizom einzukürzen?


----------



## StefanS (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Seerose in Töpfe?*

Hallo Gabi,

ich meinte nur: Ich würde eine Seerose nicht in einen offenen Korb mit wenig ausgelaugtem Substrat oder in Sand setzen oder ohne Dünger lassen (also nicht bewusst so halten, dass sie kümmert) - nur, damit sie maximal als Zehrer im Teich arbeitet. Eine mickerige Seerose (kaum Blütem, kleine, gelbe Blätter) sieht einfach bescheiden aus. Dafür gibt es fast beliebige andere Pflanzen, die mit derartigen Umständen bestens zurecht kommen.

Wenn Du sie ausgepflanzt hast, brauchst Du sie ja noch nicht einmal zu düngen. Sie wird sich jedenfalls schön entwickeln. So arbeitet sie allerdings nicht maximal als Nährstoffzehrer, denn dem Wasser entzieht sie praktisch keine Nährstoffe. Du machst es also genau wie ich. Sei's drum: Heute sind die ersten Blüten aufgegangen !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

